# 5 Tips for When You Feel Inadequate as a Photographer



## nerwin (May 4, 2017)

5 Tips for When You Feel Inadequate as a Photographer

I just wanted to share this article I read last night from DPS. I thought it was interesting that it came across my news feed around the same time as the thread I created here (How to stop being discouraged from lack of feedback?) and thought it was a good read, well for me anyways. It had some great points and I guess its okay to feel like this every now and then, its all part of being a photographer and an artist.


----------



## itsjustbreality (May 4, 2017)

Thank you for sharing! This is a great read! I've ways suffered from 'imposter  syndrome'.... It takes a lot of mental effort to not fall into that pit to where it becomes paralyzingly- but I loved the statement that "...you have to decide what really matters to you in photography....if it is a success in making great images that matter to you, then do not feel bad if you do not get the response you seek. Being a good photographer and being popular are two different beasts".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## The_Traveler (May 4, 2017)

I have done a few things to try to purposefully avoid that 'inadequate' feeling. After one terrible experience I quit showing work in any organized way, I don't compete, I don't try and sell images, I don't work for money.  All of these activities are attempts to earn approval from other people, to build myself up with other people's plaudits and potentially distort my natural intent to earn approval.
Wrong, I think.
I have spent a lot of time doing critiques so that I can sharpen my eye for what I think is good or bad or indifferent. So now I am satisfied that if I like a picture of my own, that's all I need.

It is nice when people like what I shoot but, tbh, I am indifferent when people dislike a shot for the very reasons I like it.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 4, 2017)

I'm a full time wedding photographer so being consistent is almost a requirement to run the business.  People look at my portfolio and they want the shots in my portfolio.  It can be repetitive.  Whenever I feel uninspired and inadequate, I just set up something fun and shoot for myself.  That has been my answer to the problem in the last 5 years.


----------



## snowbear (May 4, 2017)

When I get depressed, photographically, I go to You Are Not A Photographer - Exposing Fauxtographers Since 2011 and I soon feel better about my photos.


----------



## nerwin (May 4, 2017)

snowbear said:


> When I get depressed, photographically, I go to You Are Not A Photographer - Exposing Fauxtographers Since 2011 and I soon feel better about my photos.



I remember that site! So silly.


----------

